# Help me pick a new case



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

i need a case for under $120 shipped would like to get it from newegg.

i am looking at the following 
ENERMAX Staray
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811124133
Xigmatek MIDGARD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811815001
LIAN LI Lancool PC-K58W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112238

which one would you pick out of those?Also recomemnd me something if you know of a better one. It has to look good. As you can see from the links thats the kinda cases i like.Along with cases like the Antec 300


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 30, 2010)

Go for either the HAF 922:






or the Lian Li Lancool PC-K62:





Both of those cases are under your price range and both are excellent cases. I was also weighing up on buying a new case and it came down to four cases, two of which were these two. In the end I ordered the HAF 922 and I'm actually getting it in an hour or two! The HAF 922 has very good airflow and doesn't look half bad compared to its ugly older brother the HAF 932. It also has lots of room to fit large cards like 2x5870s and has the option of watercooling if you want to go down that line. It also has an excellent tooless design but lets you screw in your GPU since most tooless GPU holders are well... crap. It comes with 5 x 3.5" bays for HDD and 5 x 5.25" bay one of which can be transfered (with brackets) to a 3.5" bay. Its has everything you really need in a case plus more. I'll give you some more info on it when I get it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

I was looking at the HAF but i find them ugly  now the Lian LI K62 is the one that i am looking at right now on the egg as we speak lol. The midgard looks really nice to me. 

can i get some input on the ENERMAX Staray please

also i was looking at this combo deal because i could use a new PSU and the case doesn't look all that bad 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.321115


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was looking at the HAF but i find them ugly  now the Lian LI K62 is the one that i am looking at right now on the egg as we speak lol. The midgard looks really nice to me.
> 
> can i get some input on the ENERMAX Staray please
> 
> ...



The Midgard is nice, but $25 shipping? Really? That combo seems very solid. The case is basically a CM Elite 335 with the interior painted black, and the PSU looks good. The Staray has pretty much the same interior as the Thermaltake, but I like its external looks more. Lastly, you're not going to go wrong with a Lancool, esp. the PC-K62. So, I'd either go with that combo if you like the case, or with the Lancool of your choice.


----------



## utnorris (Jan 30, 2010)

Cooler Master CM690 II Advance

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&cm_re=cm690-_-11-119-216-_-Product


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 30, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Cooler Master CM690 II Advance
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&cm_re=cm690-_-11-119-216-_-Product



Herm, that front fan looks too far up. Very nice case though. It seems that this competes with the Lancool PC-K62. You're getting a window on the Lancool but some fresh new features like the HDD mount up top on the 690 II.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm really having a hard time picking.But from what i am getting i can't go wrong no matter what i get..

i am liking the looks of the Lancool PC-K62 but like the price on the V3+750w PSU


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm really having a hard time picking.But from what i am getting i can't go wrong no matter what i get..
> 
> i am liking the looks of the Lancool PC-K62 but like the price on the V3+750w PSU



So it comes down to if you'd rather get a new nice PSU and an average case, or keep your PSU and get an excellent case. Your OCZ unit will handle a 5850 easily, so unless there is something wrong with it, I'd go with the nice case.

Or hey, if you'd be willing to do without the window, black interior, and LED's you could save $40 and get the PC-K58.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was looking at the HAF but i find them ugly  now the Lian LI K62 is the one that i am looking at right now on the egg as we speak lol. The midgard looks really nice to me.
> 
> can i get some input on the ENERMAX Staray please
> 
> ...



Thats what I thought as-well but the HAF 922 really grew on me and its looks are actually quite good. However I can never like the HAF 932, its to over-industrialized. 

I like that deal with the TT V3. I've seen a review on that case and it does seem fairly good but cheap TT are really flimsy, I should know since I'm upgrading to a HAF 922 from a TT V9.

Why do you want a new PSU, you already have a 750W?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 700w OCZ GXS I want to get a new one because i don't like the way this one looks it has taken some abuse and just doesn't look right.


----------



## kinozawa (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the HAF922 or 932 will suit your budget as well. go for it~!


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> Go for either the HAF 922:
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/data/haf-922_angle.png
> 
> or the Lian Li Lancool PC-K62:
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31i5mlk1IjL._SL500_AA280_.jpg



Well that makes this an easy post! 

Exactly what I was gonna say only in reverse order lol. 

Kei


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

it looks like the Lancool PC-K62 or the midgard will be my next case


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 30, 2010)

this one is so awesome! 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164135


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 30, 2010)

both LIAN LI look really good, psu on bottom, hdd cage sideways and large side window
correct me if im wrong, only 1 140mm intake fan?


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 30, 2010)

my buddy is selling his Lian Li if you want it... that and a HAF 932... dirt cheap

http://kcsr.org/showthread.php?t=49242


----------

